# What shows MUST you watch every week?



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Okay, let's just pretend for a minute that no shows are on hiatus, that they aren't in reruns or haven't been pre-empted for whatever reason.  What shows MUST you watch to make your week complete?  (Once I started listing, I realize that I spend too much time watching TV!)

So You Think You Can Dance
Dancing With the Stars (I have to DVR it though so I can fast forward through all the commercials and self-serving guest stars)
Glee
Castle
The Closer
Fringe
Project Runway
The Amazing Race
Medium
Top Chef


----------



## Cobrastrike (Dec 26, 2009)

Here's my list:

NCIS (the original, not LA)
Survivor
Big Brother
Ace of Cakes

Hmmm I figured there would be more but apparently that's it for my MUST list.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I pretty much DVR everything now and watch it later.  
I like Big Bang Theory, NCIS, and NCIS Los Angeles.  
I also really like Top Chef, and the last couple of years I've watched Survivor.  
deb


----------



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

Anthony Bourdain:No Reservations, Bizarre Foods, Glenn Beck, The O'Reilly Factor, Fringe, HOUSE M.D.

They are musts for me.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I can't think of any that I "must" watch. The closest would probably be "Myth Busters," which I usually try to watch when there's a new episode. If I'm up that late, I usually watch "The Late Late Show with Craig Ferguson," but it's certainly not a "must" for me.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

True Blood
Vampire Diaries
Supernatural
Heroes
Dancing With The Stars
So You Think You Can Dance
Survivor
Big Brother
Smallville
One Tree Hill


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Friday Night Lights
Glee
Project Runway
So You Think You Can Dance
Top Chef
Step it Up and Dance (It was only on for one season, but I would love to see it come back.)
The Apprentice
The Amazing Race
The Mole

I never realized how partial I am to reality TV.  These are the only shows that I watch with any regularity, when they are on.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

NCIS
Bones
Grey's Anatomy
Castle (new addition to my list of favorites)
Glee (another new addition to my list)


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

These don't all show during the same seasons, but here's my list:

House
Chuck
So You Think You Can Dance
Bones
Psych
The Office
SNL


Seems I am partial to shows with one five-letter word as the title.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

_Lost_, when it's on.

Otherwise, no "musts" on the list.

Mike

Edit:Oh, wait. Maybe _The Mentalist_.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

No real musts, but I do TiVo Young and Restless daily.  And when they are running, the HBO and Showtime series.  Big Love just started its new season last Sunday.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Actually until this fall I had several musts... unfortunately I am working hard on a few "home" projects here lately, so I rarely get to watch anything anymore. I will go ahead and list my must see shows prior to August.

My DVR Priority list goes something like this.

Mentalist*
Medium*
House
Monk
Bones
NCIS
Life 
Ghost Whisperer (I don't like it since she had the baby)
Survivor*
Amazing Race*
Biggest Loser*
Extreme Makeover Home Edition*
Diners, Drive-Ins & Dives
Unwrapped
Man v. Food
The Good Wife (hubby's favorite)
Criminal Minds
Mercy*
Trauma*
Saving Grace*
In Plain Sight*
Well, looking at my list makes me realize that I actually had a couple of hours of primetime daily and a couple hours daytime tv that I was addicted to! Now, I am down to the ones with the star... wow! strange... I never thought I could give up so many of my shows. I do rarely get to watch a couple of the other shows every now and then... I just watched my first House this season LAST NIGHT!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

House
Fringe
Lost
Men of a Certain Age (this week's episode was sooo funny)
Castle
Dollhouse
General Hospital (I'm not sure this counts since it's on M-F. I'm almost embarrassed to admit I watch a soap, but I blame it on my trips to Korea and how there were only two English channels back in the day and GH was on every morning.)
The Daily Show with John Stewart (Not sure if this counts either since it's on M-Th)
The Colbert Report (Ditto)
Supernatural
Eureka


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Castle
> White Collar
> NCIS
> The Closer
> ...


Cobbie we watch a LOT of the same shows I forgot to put The Closer and The Mentalist on mine and I also LOVED Life! Seems like there is not enough time to watch my shows anymore though... I keep a lot on DVR so *maybe* I can watch *sometime* during the week...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I would rather read than watch tv, but there are several shows I seem to be addicted to:

So You Think You Can Dance
American Idol
Survivor
Criminal Minds
Bones

I wish there was still Friends and M.A.S.H.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> Castle
> White Collar
> NCIS
> The Closer
> ...


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

austenfiend said:


> Okay, let's just pretend for a minute that no shows are on hiatus, that they aren't in reruns or haven't been pre-empted for whatever reason. What shows MUST you watch to make your week complete?


hmmmm most of the shows that met that criteria for me are no longer on the air. But I do still have Mad Men, that is the only one that meets the level of making my week complete. The rest I merely enjoy.

My Tivo subscriptions are

Mad Men, 
LOST
Caprica ( starting in about 10 days)
The Tudors
Big Love
The Good Wife
Mercy
Saving Grace
Barefoot Contessa
No Reservations
Gilmore Girls
Iron Chef America
Throwdown


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> I see that. I just checked my DVR and added In Plain Sight to my list.


OOps! I forgot it and Saving Grace!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I like Saving Grace too. It's been awhile since I watched it though. I need to catch up.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I like Saving Grace too. It's been awhile since I watched it though. I need to catch up.


I love how rough & tough she is.


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

of course, my number one is Glee!  can't wait for April for the next season..

all the rest, i could scramble them on my list.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

You know Saving Grace got canceled. They are finishing out the last season this summer and that is it.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh - I like a lot of the cable shows such as:

Project Runway
Launch My Line
Top Chef
America's Next Top Model (why, I have no idea)
Tabatha's Salon Take Over
Bad Girls (seriously, again, why?)
Real Housewives

With hubby and son:
Myth Busters
Dirty Jobs
Dangerous Catch
How's It Made
Modern Marvels

I think I watch too much TV. 

Fun thread! Thanks for starting it.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

My must watches are:

Big Bang Theory
Two and a half men
The Good Wife
Criminal Minds
Gary Unmarried
NFL football
CSI


----------



## summerteeth (Dec 23, 2009)

We Netflix most of our TV (we got rid of cable so we only have five stations now).

On our five stations, I must see:
House
Glee
Fringe

Netflix:
Mad Men
True Blood
No Reservations with Anthony Bourdain


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine are:

Chuck
Glee
The Secret Life of the American Teenager
Grey's Anatomy
Private Practice
One Tree Hill
Desperate Housewives
Brothers and Sisters
and
Modern Family


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Yay, so many Bones fans! I don't watch the new eps every week, but I watch as many eps as possible. I LOVE Booth and Bones! 

Chuck
Glee
Grey's Anatomy
So You Think You Can Dance
and pro football games 

Wow, is that all I'm down to? (I'm trying to quit TV for the sake of my writing productivity...)

Kristan


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Not in any oder (thanks God I have a DVR)
House
Castle
Southland
Glenn Beck
Have Gun Will Travel
House Hunters International
assorted cooking shows
NCIS
TCM (assorted)
Leverage
assorted Natgeo./Discovery
Dog Whisperer
Dirty Jobs
Cops...I am retired and read and watch a large amout of tv


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Glee
Modern Family
The Good Wife
Mentalist
Brothers & Sisters
Grey's Anatomy
When they're on:
Survivor
Amazing Race
Dancing With the Stars

I don't get (never have) cable or satellite, so I definitly buy DVDs:
The Closer
Mad Men
Damages


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

In no particular order, and all dvr'd:
brothers & sisters
lie to me
trauma
grey's anatomy
private practice
cake boss
challenge on food network
criminal minds
the good wife
the little couple


----------



## GoldenKindle (Jan 11, 2010)

Here is my list which are DVR'd also.

Criminal Minds
Amazing Race
Modern Family
Lie to Me
The Mentalist
NCIS
and L&O Criminal Intent though there are few new shows lately.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

My favorites are
Big Bang Theory
Modern Family
The Good Wife
The Mentalist
In Plain Sight
24


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Monk  
Psych
Lie to Me
Chuck
Biggest Loser
Big Bang Theory
Medium
NCIS (Both of them)
Criminal Minds
Bones
Warehouse 13
In Plain Sight

LOVED Gilmore Girls and never missed an episode.  Also own them all on DVD.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Glee
American Idol
Two and a Half Men (including all the reruns)
Friends
Washington Capitals hockey games
news

I love The Daily Show and The Colbert Report, but can't seem to keep up with them.

There are certain movies I'll watch whenever they're on - Notting Hill, Four Weddings and a Funeral, America's Sweethearts... I love romantic comedies.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Mariners baseball

(Yes, that's really it.  Nothing makes me grumpier than missing a game.  I'll even watch it in reruns.  I hate fall & winter; all I can do is follow the offseason trades and count down the days until spring training.)

I do enjoy Mythbusters and Dirty Jobs, but it's rare that I'll rearrange my life to watch them or even keep track of when they're broadcast.  Saw most of the first few seasons of House in reruns, but then never made the time to watch the last two.  I used to watch an inordinate amount of HGTV and Food Network, but that was all pre Kindle!  

Now it's down to baseball and reading...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I Tivo a lot

CSI, CSI NY, CSI Miami (though I like Miami least of the three)
House
Bones
NCIS, NCIS Los Angeles (though I'm not completely sold on it yet)
Castle
The Mentalist
The Forgotten
Eureka
Psych
Monk (until it was over, sniff!)
Various iterations of Stargate
Dr. Who
Burn Notice
Royal Pains
In Plain Sight
White Collar


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

My faves are:

Survivor
Amazing Race
Big Brother
Project Runway
Top Chef
Little People, Big World
Little Couple
Ax Men

boy the list could go on and on and on and on...


----------



## Sparkplug (Feb 13, 2009)

Here are the shows we DVR in my house:

Mad Men
How I Met Your Mom
The Big Bang Theory
True Blood
Curb Your Enthusiasm
Big Love
Grey's Anatomy (... yeah I know, but I still love it)
The Office
30 Rock
Glee
Dollhouse
Top Chef
Project Runway (this maybe cut soon)
Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares (BBC Version)
Top Gear
The Soup

Wow... when I write all down I see that we watch a lot more tv than I realized.


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

Sons of Anarchy
Dollhouse
Amazing Race
True Blood
Mythbusters
So You Think You Can Dance
Dancing with the Stars
Survivor
CSI (Las Vegas)
FlashForward
Bridezillas
Heroes

Sons is my favorite. Heroes could be taken off the DVR and I wouldn't be upset.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't have any MUSTS, but I like

Big Love
Daily Show
PBS Masterpiece 
Frontline
Rachel Maddow
Craig Ferguson


----------



## palady (Sep 17, 2009)

Brothers & Sisters
The Good Wife
Amazing Race
American Idol
STEELERS Football


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

I can't believe we got all the way to page two before someone finally mentioned _Modern Family_! Seriously, if you're not watching this show, you should start! It's hilarious, but also has heart. LOVE LOVE LOVE it! (You really can jump in anytime, but I highly recommend watching the first episode if you can find it online somewhere -- Hulu doesn't seem to have it anymore.)

Other than that, here's my list. (I'm another person who couldn't manage without my DVR!)
Lost (counting down to Feb. 2!)
Glee
Grey's Anatomy
Private Practice
Desperate Housewives
American Idol (I can take or leave the auditions, but I watch more regularly once it's narrowed down to the final 25 or whatever)
True Blood
Nurse Jackie

I've missed the last few seasons of Survivor, but I'm intrigued by the "Heroes vs. Villains" idea, so I think I'll put it back on my DVR schedule.

Oh, and I'm still mourning the loss of Pushing Daisies.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, this is a fun thread and I had to laugh when I saw all those who listed So You Think You Can Dance because I'm a huge fan of the show too!

My other must watches are:

The Big Bang Theory
Fringe
Flash Forward
I'm still on the fence about American Idol - at least for the early rounds.

It's a small little list, I know, but I have to fit my writing in some time!

Debra


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I forgot to put The Office on my list.  
I also love Top Chef, Littlest Couple, Little People, Big World.  I normally just catch these when they run several episodes in a row.  
The Office isn't on tonight.  Wonder why?
deb


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

My list:
Big Bang Theory
Lost
The Office
I think those are really the only current shows that I care if I miss.


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

Daily Show with Jon Stewart
24
House Hunters
Nearly everything on History Channel


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Monica of NY said:


> Daily Show with Jon Stewart
> 24
> House Hunters
> Nearly everything on History Channel


Monica, I think that is the first mention of 24 on anyone's list. That would be the only show on the list for DH. He is stoked that the new season is ready to start.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Hoosiermama said:


> My favorites are
> Big Bang Theory
> Modern Family
> The Good Wife
> ...


I was beginning to think I was the only 24 fan here!

24 (starts Sunday!)
Survivor
Amazing Race
NCIS (both)
Numb3rs
Mentalist
Stargate (SG1, Atlantis, SGU...doesn't matter!)


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

How I Met Your Mother
Chuck
Lost
Good Eats
Better off Ted
The Soup
Eureka

We keep a backlog of:
The Simpsons
Family Guy
The Cleveland Show
Flashforward
Dollhouse


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh!  I forgot to mention Numbers. . . .I like that too. . . . .


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

MrTsMom said:


> I was beginning to think I was the only 24 fan here!
> 
> 24 (starts Sunday!)
> Survivor
> ...


do you like SGU? I just can't get into it. I loved SG-1 and liked Atlantis well enough.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> do you like SGU? I just can't get into it. I loved SG-1 and liked Atlantis well enough.


Loved Atlantis. SG1 was great until O'Neill left. SGU...not so much. There just isn't the same humor that the others had. But, the kids all like it, so I consider it a bonding experience.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

I must watch:

Castle
NCIS 
Bones

I used to be glued to the TV on Friday nights with Ghost Whisperer, Whatever Came Next, and Numbers. I taped Stargate: SG1, Stargate: Atlantis, etc. I can't get into the new Stargate but I do like Sanctuary. 

I own all seasons of Stargate: SG1, Stargate: Atlantis, Firefly, Angel, and Buffy the Vampire Slayer. I love them. 

I used to watch all of the CSI programs, Criminal Minds, Mentalist, Forgotten, Chuck, Housewives in all cities, Project Runway, and many others. About a year or so ago I decided that the television was taking up too much of my time so I stopped my addiction (after the season ended).

Now it's me and my Kindle. I am happiest when I am reading.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Grey's anatomy
Private Practice
Brothers and Sisters
The goodwife
General Hospital(but only if Robin and Patrick are on instant delete if they are not)

* Course all go by the wayside once baseball season starts I tend to forget all else when that starts


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't decided about Stargate Universe yet. . . . .I'm thinking it could grow on me once all all the character exposition is over. . . . . . .


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

> Insert Quote
> I haven't decided about Stargate Universe yet. . . . .I'm thinking it could grow on me once all all the character exposition is over. . . . . . .


Ann,

I liked the light humor of the original Stargates. Stargate: Universe is just too dark for me. I might try to watch it again. I am afraid it will be too much like Battlestar Galactica.

Sofie


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Sunday-Extreme Makeover:Home Edition, Desperate Housewives & Brothers & Sisters
Monday-CSI:Miami
Tuesday-SYTYCD or American Idol
Wednesday-Criminal Minds & CSI:NY
Thursday-Gray's & Private Practice
Friday-Ghost Whisperer

I also have soapnet so I will go there during commercials to check out my soas All My Children, OLTL & GH


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sofie said:


> Ann,
> 
> I liked the light humor of the original Stargates. Stargate: Universe is just too dark for me. I might try to watch it again. I am afraid it will be too much like Battlestar Galactica.
> 
> Sofie


Right. . . .I'm hoping once they stop having to worry whether they're going to die every 10 minutes that they might start having some fun adventures!


----------



## mcblanchfield (Jan 4, 2010)

The Weather Channel


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh boy, I too TIVO everything and watch later and my TIVO list is huge but here are some that I remember off the top of my head:

Biggest Loser
Amazing Race
Survivor
Two and a Half Men
How I Met Your Mother
Gary Unmarried 
True Blood
Monk
Grey's Anatomy (have the whole last season on TIVO and haven't had time to watch yet)
New Adventures of Old Christine
Deadliest Catch
Dr. Oz
Little People, Big World
Pit Bulls and Parolees
Ruby
Hoarders
Big Bang Theory
House
CSI & CSI NY


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Some shows I only watch when they come out on DVD

*Shows I watch first run or tape and watch within a week or two:*
Mad Men
Dollhouse
Tudors
House
Bones
Big Love
American Idol -- although I rarely make it to the end.
Glee
Curb Your Enthusiasm
Keith Olbermann and Rachel Maddow, although I'm taking a break -- ironically, I'm watching West Wing on DVD instead.

*DVD Shows:*
How I Met Your Mother
Castle
Scrubs
True Blood
Californication


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

mcblanchfield said:


> The Weather Channel


Let your freak flag fly!


----------



## PolkSDA (Dec 25, 2009)

Leverage
Criminal Minds
Law & Order: Criminal Intent
Warehouse 13
The First 48


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Only because of DVR (otherwise the list would be much shorter)
*= never miss

Desparate Housewives*
Brothers and Sisters*
2 1/2 Men*
How I Met Your Mother
Biggest Loser
Grey's Anatomy*
Private Practice
Medium*
Ghost Whisperer
SURVIVOR***
American Idol
Dr Oz
Leno/Tonight Show (hate Conan: refuse to watch)
Celebrity Rehab
America's Got Talent
Animal Planet
National Geographic Channel


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I hate to miss: 

Castle
Modern Family
The Office
The Mentalist 
Medium
Criminal Minds
the "This Old House Hour" on Sat mornings;

My DVD recorder is iffy, so if I miss any of the top 3, I watch them online.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok...hmm

Glee (but this will be displaced from March through May by Actual rehearsals for the musical I'm producing*)
NCIS, NCISLA, Goodwife (this is the 3hour HD recording session on the DVR) 
JAG (yes, I know its in repeats but that is what HDNet is FOR!)
Top Chef (although sometimes, the food does not look edible)
Project Runway (unless the queens get to catty and then I just don't enjoy it) 
Ace of Cakes (something there about power tools and Baked goods)

So that's it .. I mean, its on a lot but usually the Kindle is in my hands too . . .

now for that * up there

I'm the president of a qualified 501(c)3 Not for profit community Theatre (one of the oldest in the nation I'll add) and our primary goals are to provide educational assistance to students furthering their education in the Arts (generally theatre but music too) and also produce two full scale, full size production musicals a season. We do this PRIMARILY through donations of the theatre going public and donations are always accepted.

For more information please visit: http://www.mocmusicals.org


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

1.  Survivor (when it's on...we've watched every season)
2.  The Amazing Race (ditto...but didn't at all like the season with the families)
3.  Top Chef
4.  Project Runway
5.  Antiques Roadshow (We are addicted!)
6.  NCIS (which used to be the only show with a story/plot)
7.  Glee 

That's pretty much all the television we watch, but for Jeopardy.  We're really not so much for television.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Surprise.... I love another Bravo show - Kell on Earth

Did anyone else see this new show? It is pretty cool. Maybe I just think it's good because I am an event planner - it's so funny to see others go through the madness of holding an event. Kelly Catrone (not sure if that is spelled right) does amazing fashion events.

That's all I need is another reason to plant my butt in front of the TV.

Jenna


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

Recently - High School Reunion.  It's a guilty pleasure.....


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Just started watching a new show called Sand and Blood, though I might have those words backwards. It's an intense, graphic drama about the life of Spartacus, and how he came to be who he was. There's more four letter words in it than I've ever heard on TV, and violence, of course. But the story's really well done and because it's so dirty and messy, it does give a more realistic portrayal of the brutality that slaves and gladiators endured.

Debra


----------



## Lionspaw (Jan 4, 2010)

My recent favorite is _Modern Family_.

Tried but didn't like _Southland_. _The Closer_--well, she's just not believable.

Loved _Boston Legal_, but it's not on anymore.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Family Guy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Watched Underground Boss.  Very good.  I've set my DVR to record the series.  
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Really liked Undercover Boss and set it up for a season pass too. I'm hoping Parenthood is good as the previews look for it.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*REMINDER:* SURVIVOR Heroes vs. Villains starts THURSDAY Feb 11th!! Set DVR's 
****Don't* rely on it automatically resetting from last year; because the name is different and the DVR may not pick it up. Mine didn't pick it up; I had to reset it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

We have way too many shows DVRed.  Lots have been mentioned.  No reality TV here other than American Idol.  

A couple that weren't mentioned:

Dexter
The Middle (we love Modern Family too)
Human Target has been pretty good so far
and another plug for Men of a Certain Age, loving that one

(hate hearing that Saving Grace is ending, and my daughter will be devastated to hear that The Tudors is ending)


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I've heard a lot of good things about Undercover Boss at work too. I think I'm going to have to check it out.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

A few HBO shows, but unfortunately they are all out of season


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Men of a Certain Age.  I am the female version of Ray Romano and Andre Braugher's characters merged together.


----------



## yogini2 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to watch Survivor.  I want to see them kill each other.  My favorite must watch is The Biggest Loser.  I like to see a bunch of people with some serious health issues become competent athletes.  I love Project Runway.  Have to watch that.  And Top Chef.

Kathy


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Castle, Eastwick, Dollhouse (before it was cancelled), and Supernatural (Jensen Ackles is a HOTTIE!!!)


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

SURVIVOR:  Reminder; it started up again tonight.  Heroes vs. Villains.  Episode one was AMAZING!!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sjc said:


> SURVIVOR: Reminder; it started up again tonight. Heroes vs. Villains. Episode one was AMAZING!!


It was! And speaking of Amazing... the Amazing Race starts Sunday! Set your DVRs.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

I am adding Undercover Boss to my list


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm adding Human Target to mine - we're really liking that one.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Castle, Eastwick, Dollhouse (before it was cancelled), and Supernatural (Jensen Ackles is a HOTTIE!!!)


He really is, I lurves him 

I like Big Love but the season is over now. Waiting impatiently for Supernatural to come back.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Lost..... however this is the last season. I need to find a new favorite to watch.
  Brenda


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Big Love, Lost, and Survivor.

Edited to add Dancing with the Stars and Deadliest Catch, now that they are starting up again (well, DC will start again April 13).


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have been enjoying Who Do You Think You Are.  
I researched my grandmother's genealogy a couple of summers ago for a cross stitch project I'm working on.  It was so much fun.
deb


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I like Saving Grace too. It's been awhile since I watched it though. I need to catch up.


I never got into that show, but I did hear a bit about it when I was in Oklahoma City. One of the Oklahoma City Police PIOs was used in the show as an extra (just for kicks because I guess the main character thought Paco was adorable), and the show would actually use their names when talking about them. Like, "Let's give Gary that information for the media," or something similar.

And I totally agree about SGU. I loved SG-1 and SGA, but SGU bores me to tears. I don't care for many of the characters, and I don't like the mood. I loved BSG, but I don't like the same atmosphere with the SG world. I get that the situation is dire and sad, but ... eh. I'll watch it for a bit longer, but if it stays the same, I'll erase it from my DVR.



Vegas_Asian said:


> Castle, Eastwick, Dollhouse (before it was cancelled), and Supernatural (Jensen Ackles is a HOTTIE!!!)


Absolutely! So handsome. *swoon*


----------



## kdawnbyrd (Apr 6, 2010)

I watch TV only 2 nights a week. My fave shows are The Aprentice, American Pickers, and Pawn Stars.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

NCIS
Bones
Who Do You Think You Are
The Marriage Ref

DH likes Heroes, but I don't really.  He likes to complain that if M*A*S*H is on my entire family will stop and watch it (his complaint is really apt b/c I own all 11 seasons on DVD).

We don't have cable or a DVR or even anything that tapes, so if I miss an episode, I just watch it on Hulu or CBS.com


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Lost

Everything else can wait.


----------

